# Spaceliner crank cover color?



## guzziworksman (Nov 12, 2020)

Can anyone please explain the correct color for a '65 Spaceliner crank cover? All pictures I've seen, look like mine. Yellowed plastic surrounding the candy red middle. But I see traces of silver paint at its rim. Was the main body - and maybe the middle portion -  originally a metallic silver? Makes sense to me...but I can't locate any reference, in a search. Thanks.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm sure originally they were chrome plated plastic. Same as metal with a copper base, but because plastic flexes it "peels" off over time. Just use a plastic friendly silver spray paint to restore it.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 12, 2020)

I painted the cap center using the same Duplicolor brand’s adhesion promoter, translucent red paint and heavy duty wheel clear products that I was using on the front fork detail. 
 I don’t recall the plating or paint status of the indents prior but to resto but would’ve added a silver base if needed.
 It was a long time and many bikes ago, so I can only imagine if my results on the cap were quite as nice as those on the fork.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like how I'm going to do it. Not too worried about how it'll wear - for me, the Spaceliner is a garage queen. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 12, 2020)

HD easy off (non scented) will take traces of paint off. I think they look Great in a metallic silver & even a metallic red if you dare. Not a fan of red but a little bit against a chrome bike it Really stands out.


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi, These covers were originally vacuum plated in chrome then a transparent red paint was applied to the "vents". This process was used to plate the chrome trees in model kits as well as the rear reflector escutcheons on Schwinn's "S" reflectors. I believe these plating services are still available. You might ask for direction on a scale modeler's forum. The plating that is still there can be removed by putting the part in a zip lock bag with some oven cleaner. Let it sit for for about 30 minutes, then rinse it off with warm, soapy water. 
 Good Luck


----------



## AndyA (Nov 13, 2020)

Wet sand with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper
Wipe down with denatured alcohol.
Spray with chrome rattle can paint.
Brush the turbine vane de-oscillators with Testors 1104 red model paint.
Ready for blast off.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for the instructions...and for naming the turbine vane de-oscillators. I never knew what they were called!!


----------

